# how do you bombers find people's addresses?



## eWRXshun (Feb 1, 2007)

lets say i wanted to send a bomb to someone, how would i find their address besides just flat out asking for it?


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

PM Ms. Floydp - she is the keeper of the rolodex.


----------



## eWRXshun (Feb 1, 2007)

KASR said:


> PM Ms. Floydp - she is the keeper of the rolodex.


not quite sure if you're serious or not.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Read her sig line. It has the required info on the rolodex.


----------



## Kylehammond (Sep 2, 2006)

Oh he's serious. She has pretty much everyones addy. There is a requirment to getting however. Being here so long or x amount of posts. Send her a private message, asking for whosevers address and whamo! its in your PM, well, after you wait for her to send it to you of course. If you want to speed things up I'll send you my addy right now. Saves you time and you can get that bomb out ASAP.


----------



## eWRXshun (Feb 1, 2007)

maybe alzheimers is kicking in but i don't remember putting my address down when i joined the forum. was that part of the registration?


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

What I've done is find someone that they've traded with, or has bombed them and PM them.


----------



## Kylehammond (Sep 2, 2006)

no it wasnt but you can PM her with your addy


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

This is one time to believe KASR, but never TRUST him!

Actually, you can probably just PM KASR for any address, I'm pretty sure he has everyone's address as well.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

eWRXshun said:


> maybe alzheimers is kicking in but i don't remember putting my address down when i joined the forum. was that part of the registration?


Okay, here is the info:

First to get your info in the CS Rolodex send a PM to Anita aka Ms. Floydp.

To get someone's address from her you need to meet certain requirements see below.

Address Book Protocol: 100 posts/60 day membership or participation in NST or Trade.

Now, you can PM me who you want to bomb and I will send you my address... I mean their address.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Actually, you can probably just PM KASR for any address, I'm pretty sure he has everyone's address as well.


And if you want KASR's address, check the bathroom wall. A buddy of his who's been known to go 4 wheelin' in a caddy wrote it there.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Ashcan Bill said:


> And if you want KASR's address, check the bathroom wall. A buddy of his who's been known to go 4 wheelin' in a caddy wrote it there.


I hate to see what else is written by the number... I'm thinking bathroom scene in Dumb and Dumber with Seabass... :r


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I usually just guess. 

I hope you guys are getting all these bombs I've sent out.


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

burninator said:


> I usually just guess.
> 
> I hope you guys are getting all these bombs I've sent out.


:r if not there are some happy people wondering what the hell hit them.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Okay, here is the info:
> 
> First to get your info in the CS Rolodex send a PM to Anita aka Ms. Floydp.
> 
> ...


Dont think he meets the requirements. May hafta hold off on your bomb.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Ashcan Bill said:


> And if you want KASR's address, check the bathroom wall. A buddy of his who's been known to go 4 wheelin' in a caddy wrote it there.


D'oh!!!! You bastages will pay! LOL!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Dont think he meets the requirements.


And they are there for GOOD reasons.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Also read posts from people who may have traded or sold items to the bombee, and they'll gladly provide it to you.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

audio1der said:


> Also read posts from people who may have traded or sold items to the bombee, *and they'll gladly provide it to you*.


*I would hope not.* As I said, addresses are not given out by Anita for good reasons. That's not to say everyone has to apply the same RG/Post count criteria as she does, but I would hope people use discretion when handing out addresses. I would not want MY addy given out to someone who is brand new just because he/she asked for it.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

pnoon said:


> *I would hope not.* As I said, addresses are not given out by Anita for good reasons. That's not to say everyone has to apply the same RG/Post count criteria as she does, but I would hope people use discretion when handing out addresses. I would not want MY addy given out to someone who is brand new just because he/she asked for it.


Agreed 110%.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

For a bunch of guys who love sending and receiving unexpected packages, you're sure uptight


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

audio1der said:


> For a bunch of guys who love sending and receiving unexpected packages, you're sure uptight


It's not a question of being uptight. It's a question of exercising some common sense. Would you be thrilled if I called up your cable provider or credit card company and asked them for your address, and they gave it to me without question? By your logic, everyone should just post their addresses for all to see.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

audio1der said:


> For a bunch of guys who love sending and receiving unexpected packages, you're sure uptight


It's all part of learning respect and earning trust here at CS. klugs made a nice post about it sometime back, might wanna check it out.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I just assumed common sense would be involved...
:2


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

audio1der said:


> I just assumed common sense would be involved...
> :2


That would be waaay to easy!  Especially since the "human" equation is involved! LOL!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

audio1der said:


> I just assumed common sense would be involved...
> :2


That's a dangerous assumption to make. :r


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

audio1der said:


> I just *assumed* common sense would be involved...
> :2


ASS U ME

Never assume anything.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

audio1der said:


> I just assumed common sense would be involved...
> :2


Come on, you ain't a newbie... :ss


----------



## deslni01 (Feb 12, 2007)

burninator said:


> I usually just guess.
> 
> I hope you guys are getting all these bombs I've sent out.


I ended up getting one of those bombs from you a whlie ago and that's what got me into cigars. Although the note on the inside said "Dear KASR" I just assumed it was for me.

:ss


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

deslni01 said:


> I ended up getting one of those bombs from you a whlie ago and that's what got me into cigars. Although the note on the inside said "Dear KASR" I just assumed it was for me.
> 
> :ss


LOL! :mn


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Address Book Protocol: 100 posts/60 day membership or participation in NST or Trade.





pnoon said:


> *I would hope not.* As I said, addresses are not given out by Anita for good reasons. That's not to say everyone has to apply the same RG/Post count criteria as she does, but I would hope people use discretion when handing out addresses. I would not want MY addy given out to someone who is brand new just because he/she asked for it.


glad you stepped in. i was about to post a soliloquy here about the benefits of discretion, and delayed gratification, but i can suffice it now to say...

i agree with the big guy!!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

deslni01 said:


> I ended up getting one of those bombs from you a whlie ago and that's what got me into cigars. Although the note on the inside said "Dear KASR" I just assumed it was for me.
> 
> :ss


I put my best aged Swishers in that package! :c


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

burninator said:


> I put my best aged Swishers in that package! :c


Bubblewrapped in a pink toothbrush holder???? Oh, wait...that was sombody else and I think Klugsy received that one. The whole Swisher thing threw me off for a sec. Them be some awesome sticks right there!:r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

DonWeb said:


> glad you stepped in. i was about to post a soliloquy here about the benefits of discretion, and delayed gratification, but i can suffice it now to say...
> 
> i agree with the big guy!!


I'm with you fellers!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

eWRXshun said:


> maybe alzheimers is kicking in but i don't remember putting my address down when i joined the forum. was that part of the registration?


No your address isn't a part of the registration process. If you go through the stickies in the New Gorilla Forum, there are 3 threads that tell you to send your address to me if you want to be a part of the bombings and such that go on around here. I'll link them here to help you out a bit.. Peter's sticky Dave's sticky and of course the 1st name thread. Take a look at these as there is some great infomation in them.

Send me your address and I'll add you to the address book. That's the very first requirement to getting any addresses from me.

Currently we have 690 addresses in the address book.

I do stick to the protocol of the address book because I think there should be some safety measures with the addresses I give out. I also save all of my pm's (incoming and outgoing) so I have record of who has requested whose address. On occasion I have given out addresses to members that don't meet the requirements but I won't do so without that requested person's approval. Personally I wish people would just come to me for addresses and not other gorilla's cause I keep notes and some addresses change a few times a year and then some don't want their addresses given out.

Want to join in on the fun?? Take the first step and send me your name and address.

Hopefully this will help you to understand how it works.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

DonWeb said:


> glad you stepped in. i was about to post a soliloquy here about the benefits of discretion, and delayed gratification, but i can suffice it now to say...
> 
> * i agree with the bald guy!!*


That was a little rude, wasnt it?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> No your address isn't a part of the registration process. If you go through the stickies in the New Gorilla Forum, there are 3 threads that tell you to send your address to me if you want to be a part of the bombings and such that go on around here. I'll link them here to help you out a bit.. Peter's sticky Dave's sticky and of course the 1st name thread. Take a look at these as there is some great infomation in them.
> 
> Send me your address and I'll add you to the address book. That's the very first requirement to getting any addresses from me.
> 
> ...


WTG Anita keeping us safe, u need a:gn I have an extra 4ya


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> WTG Anita keeping us safe, u need a:gn I have an extra 4ya


:r Thanks Booker but my whip will suffice!! And you guys thought I only use it on Frank!! LOLOL


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> :r Thanks Booker but my whip will suffice!! And you guys thought I only use it on Frank!! LOLOL


:r TMI Anita TMI:r (take pic's)


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

It's easy as a new member to get caught up in the "bombing frenzy". The desire to participate is cool. The reasons folks bomb here are myriad. Almost without exception, randomly picking someone and sending them cigars etc. is not one of them.

Get involved in threads and discussions here and you will "find out about others". Things they do, where they live/go to school, interests, hobbies, current cigar Joneses... etc. Typically, this type of interaction is the genesis for those "random bombs" you see falling.

If you can't wait, and really want to get started, have a contest.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> It's easy as a new member to get caught up in the "bombing frenzy". The desire to participate is cool. The reasons folks bomb here are myriad. Almost without exception, randomly picking someone and sending them cigars etc. is not one of them.
> 
> Get involved in threads and discussions here and you will "find out about others". Things they do, where they live/go to school, interests, hobbies, current cigar Joneses... etc. Typically, this type of interaction is the genesis for those "random bombs" you see falling.
> 
> If you can't wait, and really want to get started, have a contest.


Dang now I feel bad 
PS: U get my pm...:s


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

I have to agree with Klugs here (as bad as I hate to admit it)  
Sometimes there seems to be no method to the madness of the bombs. For me it was the whole interaction of getting to know people, or seeing someone post they like a certain cigar or havent tried a certain one....or my favorite....seeing someone post they got a new Humi....gotta help them fill it  or picking out the occasional new guy and send him some to try out and welcome him here. 

I think the biggest thing I have learned here is PATIENCE....if you can have some or alot of that, good things will come to you....that seems to be the CS way and why I love this place so much.

ok thats my :2


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> I have to agree with Klugs here (as bad as I hate to admit it)
> Sometimes there seems to be no method to the madness of the bombs. For me it was the whole interaction of getting to know people, or seeing someone post they like a certain cigar or havent tried a certain one....or my favorite....seeing someone post they got a new Humi....gotta help them fill it  or picking out the occasional new guy and send him some to try out and welcome him here.
> 
> I think the biggest thing I have learned here is PATIENCE....if you can have some or alot of that, good things will come to you....that seems to be the CS way and why I love this place so much.
> ...


I must say thxs 2u I've made a few new friends. U were right on the money.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

if you really want to get involved with trading right off the bat, jump in on the Newbie Sampler Thread. It's a good way to make a trade and meet some great gorilla's.


----------

